# brining pork butt to make tasso for first time.



## jcried16 (Mar 8, 2022)

i brined my pork for 2 days in 1gl of water in fridge with 1cup of brown sugar, 1/2 cup white sugar,1/2 cup of salt and 1tsp of prague pink powder #01. its cut into 1x2 inch strips. after 2 days there is no pink color. does it need to sit longer?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 8, 2022)

jcried16 said:


> i brined my pork for 2 days in 1gl of water in fridge with 1cup of brown sugar, 1/2 cup white sugar,1/2 cup of salt and 1tsp of prague pink powder #01. its cut into 1x2 inch strips. after 2 days there is no pink color. does it need to sit longer?


1tsp of cure #1 in a gallon of water with a pork butt is futile, as well as two days in brine. Where do you people get these recipes? They will not work and are flat out dangerous.


----------



## jcried16 (Mar 8, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> 1tsp of cure #1 in a gallon of water with a pork butt is futile, as well as two days in brine. Where do you people get these recipes? They will not work and are flat out dangerous.


what does you people mean?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2022)

It may seem he is not being friendly but he is trying to help. You people means we get a lot of people that come here with recipes they got off the internet and they are not safe to do


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2022)

There is a lot of misinformation on the internet and a lot of it is plain wrong and can make people very sick or worse. Some of our members seem to get frustrated by trying to help people almost every day because they got a recipe off the internet that is not safe. We do have several members that are very knowledgeable in curing and making tasso. I'm sure if you give them a chance they can teach you how to do it safely and come out with a good product.


----------



## Coreymacc (Mar 8, 2022)

Devils advocate but this seems like a set up. Don't know by who or why but just saying. First post and asking about an unsafe recipe then throws out a disjointed sentence?

hmmm.

Corey


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> Devils advocate but this seems like a set up. Don't know by who or why but just saying
> 
> Corey
> 
> ...



I would hope not but who knows for sure. It's not a current member using a different name and it doesn't appear to be an ex-member coming back either. We can look those things up sort of and also where the ip address comes from like country and state sometimes city


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 8, 2022)

Stick with us.
This is the best forum I have found for not only outstanding straight smoking advice, but also the curing side has many learned members.
I got bad internet advice when I started curing.  The members here helped me get back to food safety.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2022)

The meat will not turn pink simply from the application of cure#1, (nitrite)....in fact, it will be a dull grey on the outside. It is not until you heat the product that the red color sets in the meat after the NO2 creates NO gas and reacts with the myoglobin to form nitrosmyoglobin.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 8, 2022)

jcried16 said:


> what does you people mean?


Lots of people show up here asking for help or advise. All posting recipes that are either not posted correctly, or came from a source other than here, but still they are here asking for clarification. These are “those people”.

Tell me where the recipe came from. Tell me why you have doubts about the recipe. If there was a misprint, from you, now is the time to clear the record.
We will be happy to get you going in the right direction, but the recipe and method you posted is, frankly, not in the realm of workable. So please clarify.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2022)

jcried16 said:


> i brined my pork for 2 days in 1gl of water in fridge with 1cup of brown sugar, 1/2 cup white sugar,1/2 cup of salt and 1tsp of prague pink powder #01. its cut into 1x2 inch strips. after 2 days there is no pink color. does it need to sit longer?


How many pounds of meat are you brining?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Let me check my gray matter.

*Wet Brine Equilibrium Curing* = % of Sea Salt + 0.25% Pink Curing Salt to the Total Weight of the Meat in addition 1L=1Kg weight so 40% water is calculated of the total meat weight.

Tasso is seasoned with spice...not sugars


----------



## jcried16 (Mar 9, 2022)

the recipe showed some pink coloration on meat after 2 days but i dont see any so i thought maybe i needed to let it go longer. recipe says too drain and rinse meat then dry and season heavily with andouille seasoning put back in fridge for 2 more days then smoke 4hrs at 150 then 2 more at 200. after i trimmed there was about 5 pds of meat.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2022)

5 lbs of meat

2.5% salt

40% water

Brine
cure 1...7.4g or 0.28oz
sea salt 79.38g or 2.8 oz
water 0.907 litres or 0.24 gallon
And whatever spices you like to add.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2022)

Doing the math, with 5# of meat, 1 gallon of water, 1/2 cup of salt....you are between 1.75 and 2.25% salt...depending on how fine the salt was when you measured out 1/2 cup. Should be fine, but a more consistent and precise method is to weigh the salt as 

 BGKYSmoker
 (Rick) has posted above.


----------



## jcried16 (Mar 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Doing the math, with 5# of meat, 1 gallon of water, 1/2 cup of salt....you are between 1.75 and 2.25% salt...depending on how fine the salt was when you measured out 1/2 cup. Should be fine, but a more consistent and precise method is to weigh the salt as
> 
> BGKYSmoker
> (Rick) has posted above.


ok. thank you for the help. I'll post some pics with results.


----------



## jcried16 (Mar 10, 2022)

set it out to dry before putting it on the smoker.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2022)

I see you have them in dehydrator trays...are you putting them in the dehydrator or just leaving them out on the counter to dry a little prior to smoking?


----------



## jcried16 (Mar 10, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I see you have them in dehydrator trays...are you putting them in the dehydrator or just leaving them out on the counter to dry a little prior to smoking?


just using them to dry on.


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 11, 2022)

It appears that the OP tried to use something similar to Pops Bring, but that calls for *1 Heaping Tablespoon of Cure #1*


----------



## jcried16 (Mar 12, 2022)

finished product packed in 1/2 sacks.


----------

